# AFCI IN COMMERCIAL Building



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Nope


Thank goodness!!!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

bbq, if memory serves correctly they are ONLY required in res., right?:001_huh:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

210.12 is pretty specific when it states:

210.12 Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection.
(A) Dwelling Units.
(B) Branch Circuit Extensions or Modifications — Dwelling Units​
AFCI protection is required only in dwelling units.


----------



## Shawn23 (Jan 5, 2011)

Celtic said:


> 210.12 is pretty specific when it states:
> 210.12 Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection.
> (A) Dwelling Units.
> (B) Branch Circuit Extensions or Modifications — Dwelling Units​AFCI protection is required only in dwelling units.


 
This was my thought when i looked it up at 9am this morning which is why i did not install them.
I will get my final inspection thursday:thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Shawn23 said:


> This was my thought when i looked it up at 9am this morning which is why i did not install them.
> I will get my final inspection thursday:thumbsup:



...next time, start reading at 9:30AM :laughing:



Good luck on the inspection. :thumbup:


----------



## Shawn23 (Jan 5, 2011)

All good. Passed Final Inspection:thumbsup:
Thanks for the help and code ref. :thumbup:


----------

